# Winter 2012-13 indicators are: COLD



## Motor7 (Mar 15, 2012)

We all got off easy this winter, so I started poking around for the upcoming winter forecast. A few different websites are saying cold like the cold from the late 70's. I was in S Louisiana back then and a teenager, so I have no memory of what those winters were like(but I remember Ripple and Boone's Farm ). Anyway, I was way behind on wood , so this is my motivation to get it felled, cut and stacked before summer.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 15, 2012)

Only time will tell, always good to have a good supply of fuel on hand.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 15, 2012)

I project that next winter will be colder than this one.


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 15, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I project that next winter will be colder than this one.



BB, You are a genius. How can you make such a prediction?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 15, 2012)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it is the middle of March and it is 65 outside at 10:45 pm and 78 upstairs with the windows open.   :coolsmirk:


----------



## oldspark (Mar 15, 2012)

If I remember correctly this was supposed to be a bad winter for us here in Iowa-they lied.


----------



## shawng111 (Mar 15, 2012)

They have a hard enough time predicting next weeks weather let alone next year, Accuweather had michigan in the worst of winter map they had, I hope they all are that bad in the future, worst part of this winter was having to let the fire go out and restarting again a couple days later because the house got too hot, saved a lot of wood though!!


----------



## fossil (Mar 15, 2012)

I refer to the Farmer's Almanac, Nostradamus, and the Mayan Calendar (and some bones I have here).  I've been almost exactly correct exactly as many times as I've been almost exactly incorrect.  The earlier the prediction, the more significant the "almost" always turns out to be when all is said and done.  I'm still burning, as this relatively mild winter seems reluctant to just give it up.   %-P


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2012)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I project that next winter will be colder than this one.



I sure hope not. Winter hasn't left here. We've been burning 24/7 for a couple weeks now. It is cold and damp outside. Wet crocuses and drooping daffodils are not that happy either.


----------



## pen (Mar 15, 2012)

For most years, this would still be crappy fishing time for us (last ice), but I never walked onto a pond once this winter.  First time in my life for our area.

Lit off a short and hot fire in the stove tonight, first in 2 days.  Overall, I'll be close to 3 cord of hardwood for the winter.  Usually it's about 4.5.

pen


----------



## nate379 (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't think it could get much colder than we had this last year.  Colder temps and more snow than most anyone can remember.  It was quite hot today though at 34*!  The snow is starting to melt even!


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 16, 2012)

I seem to remember a thread about this a while back where a good sized chunk of the midwest was under a big blue blob graphic of cold and snow.
We haven't really gotten much of either.


----------

